# Hey gang



## newtothis (Jun 11, 2015)

I've been lifting wights on and off since I was a teenager. (29 years old now). I just started working out again to get into shape for summer and I am just getting the gains I once used too. I'm looking to get some help from Trenbolone Acetate. I need advice from members.

Mod edit: read the fucking rules!


----------



## animale66 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome aboard man

I'm just going to say, if you've been outta the game for a while, gear is the last thing you need to worry about.  Let your body acclimate to your training before you turn it all up to 11.  

Dumbest thing in the world is seeing people pump ur body full of androgens when they don't even have the glycogen reserves to survive a proper training cycle or program.


----------



## brazey (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Riles (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## tornluv143 (Jun 16, 2015)

welcome


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 16, 2015)

newtothis said:


> I've been lifting wights on and off since I was a teenager. (29 years old now). I just started working out again to get into shape for summer and I am just getting the gains I once used too. I'm looking to get some help from Trenbolone Acetate. I need advice from members.
> 
> Mod edit: read the fucking rules!



Do not get help from Trenbolone acetate......get help from a good diet and work out plan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

